# How do I remove a front springer from the frame on a sears or murray MX bike or screamer



## jrcarz (Oct 24, 2020)

Any advice would be appreciated. 
Thanks


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Oct 25, 2020)

It looks to me like if you remove the forks there is a plate that holds it ,that goes on before the bearing race. I'm not sure it may be permanently atrached but I highly doubt it. As a last resort just start taking it apart and remember how it goes back together just in case. Take pics


----------



## Jaxon (Oct 25, 2020)

Are you talking about the rat trap spring on the fork?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Oct 25, 2020)

I believe they are.


----------



## Butch (Oct 26, 2020)

There are capped pushnuts on the rod that goes through the fork and the spring. If you can wiggle one of the pushnuts off, you can push the rod through and remove the spring. You may want to clamp the spring to the fork in some way while you do that. Maybe put something between the spring and the fork to protect the paint if you can. Sometimes putting it back together is tricky without damaging the paint.


----------



## jrcarz (Oct 26, 2020)

Thanks everyone. Yes I am trying t remove the front springer.  I was trying to figure out how to get the caps off. I want to remove the springer so I can paint the frame. 
Thanks


----------



## Butch (Oct 26, 2020)

Gently work your way around one of the caps with a thin screwdriver or putty knife carefully prying it off. Try both ends, maybe one will cooperate better than the other.


----------

